# Champions League Quarter Finals And Semi Finals Draw



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

*Quarter Final Draw*

Real Madrid v Tottenham
Chelsea v Man Utd
Barcelona v Shakhtar Donetsk
Inter Milan v Schalke 04

Ties to be played on 5/6 and 12/13 April.

*
Semi Final Draw*

Inter Milan/Schalke 04 v Chelsea/Man Utd
Real Madrid/Tottenham v Barcelona/Shakhtar Donetsk

Ties to be played on 26/27 April and 3/4 May.

If Barcelona and Real Madrid win their quarter final matches they will play each other in the semi finals which means we get to see El Classico 4 times in the space of two week.


----------



## MMA-Matt (Mar 20, 2010)

give me...

Real
Man U
Barca
Inter

then....

Inter over Man U
Barca over Real

Barca over Inter


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Barcelona v Man Utd in the final i think.


----------

